# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Which is the coolest way you became lucid?

## Box77

It doesn´t matter if it was a DILD or a WILD. If you have more than one, feel free to post more if you want. Mine was the nurse who woke me up by hitting the table where I was sleeping. She put on it a flyer for a Black Metal concert.

----------


## Max ツ

Depends on how you define 'cool'. Just recently, I became lucid while looking a bloody zombie full in the face. And once, I had my Dream Guide turned me lucid. That was pretty cool, to get someone to turn you lucid in a normal dream.

----------


## ArcanumNoctis

> It doesn´t matter if it was a DILD or a WILD. If you have more than one, feel free to post more if you want. Mine was the nurse who woke me up by hitting the table where I was sleeping. She put on it a flyer for a Black Metal concert.



Freddy Kruger stabbed me in the chest with his claw, which I didn't feel anything. I then whooped his ass. Probably one of the funniest lucid dreams I've had.

Realistically though, a lot of dreams I'm lucid in. It is mostly that I just observe, typically third person view too. If I find something interesting, I gain control very easily, almost instantly. It kind of reflects real life in the sense that if there is something in real life that interests me, I go after it ten-fold no matter what, which I'm also very patient.

----------


## PercyLucid

> Freddy Kruger stabbed me in the chest with his claw, which I didn't feel anything. I then whooped his ass. Probably one of the funniest lucid dreams I've had.
> 
> Realistically though, a lot of dreams I'm lucid in. It is mostly that I just observe, typically third person view too. If I find something interesting, I gain control very easily, almost instantly. It kind of reflects real life in the sense that if there is something in real life that interests me, I go after it ten-fold no matter what, which I'm also very patient.



Stop messing with my dream guardian.  He helped me out on several several lucid nightmares were I would have no control, I would summon him and he would take care of business.

Coolest way for me? Mmmmmmmmmmm  I just turn lucid with no reason many times... I think is pretty cool.

----------


## Delwind

i jumped off a building and started falling slowly,then i realized it was a dream

----------


## Puffin

I've never become lucid by any "cool" means. :C

----------


## LaoTze

Last night, I was in a winterlandscape somewhere... And I say two bears fighting, I think they were brothers... It was one PolarBear and a Grizzly, I then thought "waaait a minute... how would a grizzly and polarbear ever meet like this?" Then realized that it was a dream, one of the coolest ways for me yet anyways... Made me really wanna take this LucidDreaming more serious again after some time  :smiley:

----------


## Mzzkc

I've got way too many to count. Recent events include becoming lucid in an elevator after the cable snapped and it went into free fall, and my Dream Guide (Who appears to me as my brother in non-lucids) exploding in front of me and leaving two burning eyes where his used to be.

Some older ones involve being shot, getting lucid, and then going berserk on the guy who shot me, being violently clung onto by a zombie version of River Tam, getting cut during a fight by a "coin blade", and one WILD where I entered the dream floating in a void and had to literally create the universe around me, just to name a couple.

----------


## username695

Umm...since I haven't had many...it would probably have to be when I used a reality check.  Just beause that was the first  and only time I used a reality check to get lucid.  All of the other ones I just relized I was dreaming.

----------


## Daydreamer14

There was a 'dream detector' on the table and it told me I was dreaming.  :wink2:

----------


## lucidreamsavy

OMG..I've had too many to even begin to think about the coolest way that I've become lucid *head explodes*.

----------


## Kensei

I was once dreaming that i went on a trip to america, and I was in a wal-mart/krusty krab that kept on expanding or shrinking depending on what you needed. Anyway, the only thing on sale was cap'n crunch, which i thought was weird because i had never actually seen a real box in my life, and then BANG! Lucid!

----------


## LRT

Architecture geek style: Someone told me that steel frame construction is a newer method than reinforced concrete.

----------


## oxident

I'm very very new to this and my first ever trigger was a couple of days ago. Was being chased by a tyrannosaurus rex on a beach, was whacking him in the head with a surfboard (i don't surf?) and just knew it was too retarded so it had to be a dream  :smiley: 

All fun and games after that, chucked on a pair of ironman boots and flew around. Not a bad first experience!

----------


## Zezarict

Not the coolest, fut the funniest, I saw my best friend talking to a girl BAM! instant lucid, not kidding  ::lol::

----------


## BigFan

Mine would have to be tripping after escaping from some metal cage and slowly my fall due to fear, so, basically fear turned me lucid. Most of my lucids(80%) are due to awareness, so, no technique was used  :tongue2:

----------


## Bizarre Jester

Two times were really cool. One was on a weekend morning. I woke up for a second but was so tired I just fell back down on the bed and did a Wild within 15 seconds without even trying. That's the only time that had ever happened.
The second time was the first time I was able to gain lucidity from recognizing a dream sign, which was flying/gliding in air.

----------


## r2d2651

I was sitting on the toilet listening to "Ain't no rest for the wicked" on my mp3 player. I was wearing my headset. I looked down and I saw that the PINK jack was plugged into the hole. And I know very well that... *PINK = MICROPHONE* -AND- *GREEN = HEADPHONES* I then realized that I couldn't possibly have been listening to it!!

----------


## infisek

well i dont know if it is cool ..

I was taking a bath while I was working with my laptop which was completely under water and guess what ... still working. I pulled out my laptop as fast as I could. Moment later I realiazed that this cant be right  :smiley:  =>lucid dream   I was kinda amazed

----------

